# A simple scenario using bird



## haldeamon (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello,

Have you ever worked with BIRD? Do you have any scenarios? Since I have never worked with BIRD and there are no proper practical manuals I ask you, please help me with a scenario[red]*.*[/red]

Regards,
Ethan.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm guessing you mean net/bird. A little short on detail there. What do you have implemented already, what is your setup?


----------

